# babywearing in an amautik -- photos



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

very cool


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

wow that looks great...did someone make it for you???


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

i cant tell you how jealous i am!!!! the last time i looked at one they were like $400!







way out of my reach right now! !

but its gorgeous! and at 2!!! i am so jealous!!! your pix are great!


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Those are great pics!!!

I'm jealous too







<<<<< see, he's green with envy









That would have been so great for my son's first two winters.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aisraeltax* 
i cant tell you how jealous i am!!!! the last time i looked at one they were like $400!







way out of my reach right now! !

but its gorgeous! and at 2!!! i am so jealous!!! your pix are great!

thanks!

yes, very expensive. the fabric was $180, the making was $200, and i will need a fur trim for the hood, and it is at least another $300.

but we are very up north (baffin island) and i just can't have him in my moby under my jacket when the weather gets really cold. and i hope the resale value will be good. i'm hoping maybe to wear him a bit next year,me or my dh, but that will be it.


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

i think they are incredible! absolutely beautiful!


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

I just received one too as a HAND ME ACROSS (well, its more like a pass-along garment)

I haven't gotten to try it yet but I am soooooo excited!

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

WOW!! I've been looking for a pattern for one for 2 years - anyone got a lead?


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

These are so cool! 'Course I'll never use one seeing as I am in FL!







I was wondering though, what is it that holds them up? I would love to see the inside of the coat....hint hint.....wanna post a pic?







:


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2abigail* 
These are so cool! 'Course I'll never use one seeing as I am in FL!







I was wondering though, what is it that holds them up? I would love to see the inside of the coat....hint hint.....wanna post a pic?







:

there is really nothing on the inside of the coat. it is made as a pouch, very roomy (think maternity coat, backwards), and what holds them is the ribbon / belt that i tie around my waist. they can either stand or kneel, or sit cross legged, it is very roomy. max is used to ergo and wraps back carry, so he wants to have his legs extended under my arms, and there is enough room for that. so his bum hangs rather low, as you can see in the photo. most inuit children stand, so their view is much better. max sinks low. it is very comfy for me, though.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

How pretty!!

I was just searching on them after you posted your photo and found this sweet one:
http://www.parcoursnunavik.com/banqu...&Pg=2&Langue=2

and some more things:
http://www.artbylarisa.com/onlinegal.../myamautik.htm

http://www.sikunews.com/art.html?catid=4&artid=1369


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HerthElde* 
WOW!! I've been looking for a pattern for one for 2 years - anyone got a lead?

Well I'm going to try mine out this winter and if its not for me, I can pass it on to you--it really seems like your thing...

The only instructions are that this particular one is not allowed to be sold. It must be past from owner to owner without a financial exchange.

Sound good?


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *animus_silvae* 
Well I'm going to try mine out this winter and if its not for me, I can pass it on to you--it really seems like your thing...

The only instructions are that this particular one is not allowed to be sold. It must be past from owner to owner without a financial exchange.

Sound good?

That would be great, but I'm sure you'll use it







Maybe you could send me some pics that show it's construction or how to use it? I still can't quite figure out how they're supposed to work.


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

Someone once gave me a pattern for one when I had dd in Alaska. It was a native elders pattern and there were stipulations to it being passed on to me, a white girl. But I was studying native languages and they saw it fitting.

I don't know if I am allowed to pass it on, I never even made it because I just over the past year learned to do sleeves properly. But I will inquire, look for it and see if I can post it.

Yours is beautiful...I hope you get lots of good wearing with it. I wish I had my parka here with me, I have a beautiful ruff that I made for my parka when I got married. (Today three years ago to my ex husband







). It is tooooo hot in Southern Ontario for a parka and definately a fur ruff. I would love to pass it on!


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

That is soooo neat that they can stand in it! DD would love that, she loves to se the world and in the sitting position, she can't really see all that well! USAmma, those pictures were so cute, especially that first one! That babe was so warm, it looked like his sleeves were rolled up!!! Oh how I wish I lived where it was cold!


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HerthElde* 
That would be great, but I'm sure you'll use it







Maybe you could send me some pics that show it's construction or how to use it? I still can't quite figure out how they're supposed to work.

I would have a very hard time explaining it without seeing it. I will be passing it on eventually anyway as I am done with my childbearing (unless the Fates have a joke to play on me..)

I will keep you informed!


----------



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

THATS WAY COOL! i have never seen/ heard of those before. I want one now!Or at least some style of coat I cant babywear in!


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

I so wish I had one! I haven't searched extensively for a pattern but maybe I should... Once in a while I'll see a native woman wearing her baby in one of those and it is just so adapted to our climate, I don't know why it hasn't caught on yet...


----------



## loni1090 (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow, that is awesome! I have never seen that before!


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annabanana* 
just got my amautik, and my almost 2 year old is in love with it.







photos.

just wanted to share.

Ania, how do you get your babe IN and OUT? I'm having a heck of a time with my 5 month old and basically just end up really sweaty and frustrated with baby puke in my hair


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

annabanana, how cool! I've never heard of such a thing before. Am I right in understanding that the coat is both coat and carrier? It's been in the mid-60's here for the past few days so I don't think I'll have need of quite that degree of coverage







I wish I did, though! I get really excited about traditional carries and ways of caring for children. (I know... I'm a dork!







) USAmommy thanks so much for those links! It is always lovely to hear of traditions being passed on.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *animus_silvae* 
Ania, how do you get your babe IN and OUT? I'm having a heck of a time with my 5 month old and basically just end up really sweaty and frustrated with baby puke in my hair









yes, sweaty









i need stronger arm and shoulder muscles for this. he is heavy and long. the good thing is that he is very eager to go, so he keeps on trying to get in too!

with a younger baby, what i've been shown -- rest him on your head, one hand on his back, then with your other arm lift the outer hood and bring it to the baby's back, for security and hold it there with one hand. then with your other hand open the inner pouch and start lowering him in. does it make sense? have you seen photos on line? there is a site, i think hipbundles.com that features amautiit and there are some illustrations. they don't apply to me, as he is too long









just practice. when i first got my wraps, i practice quite a lot with a pillow, and now i am able to wrap them on my back fast and easy. though a pillow won't work with an amautik. the main thing to know that it is possible -- i see moms do it with ease all the time, so all we need is confidence and practice.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonP'titBoudain* 
annabanana, how cool! I've never heard of such a thing before. Am I right in understanding that the coat is both coat and carrier? It's been in the mid-60's here for the past few days so I don't think I'll have need of quite that degree of coverage







I wish I did, though! I get really excited about traditional carries and ways of caring for children. (I know... I'm a dork!







) USAmommy thanks so much for those links! It is always lovely to hear of traditions being passed on.

yes, it is both coat and carrier. though i think the coat will be not warm enough without the baby there! it is like a maternity coat backwards, and the belt that i tie around my waist makes the pouch for the baby to stand or sit in. it is very cool!


----------



## lunadoula (Jan 2, 2005)

I have an amauti that was made for me by a Inuit women in Nunavut. I am currently pregnant with #1, however I have worn it with friends children. I have a little bunting that goes with it for wearing it with a smaller baby - makes it easier to get the babe in and out of the amauti.

I also wanted to respond to all the comments of people wanting a pattern for this garment. I completely understand, especially given the cost, but this coat is a cultural garment and the pattnerns are not available (especially to non-Natives) for a reason. First of all, they are rarely written down. And second, there is a big movement among women there to protect the rights to this garment. My seamstress also stressed upon selling it to me that it could not be used to make a pattern from, and I basically gave her my word.

I understand that the expense is a big thing - I paid $500 Canadian and that's a good deal. But for the work that goes into it and the propriety issues, I think it should remain this way.


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

I wore an amautik with my 2yo in the babywearing fashion show at the Oregon conference this summer; it was amazing! It was such a special experience for me, and def. the highlight of the show for the two of us. He even helped me pull the hood over the both of us to show it off, which is no small thing in August!

If I ever have another baby, I will probably find a way to purchase one of these, even though the idea of spending $500 on a coat is crazy to me ... it was that special to be wearing it.

Thanks for sharing your beautiful photos!


----------

